# a few improvements



## oldrusty (Sep 9, 2009)

Snow has been pretty scarce around here so far this winter so i figured the old plow truck was due. Went from this........









to this.......










now if we can just get some snow to plow


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

oldrusty;1406544 said:


> Snow has been pretty scarce around here so far this winter so i figured the old plow truck was due. Went from this........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK you painted the truck


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

theplowmeister;1407137 said:


> OK you painted the truck


New bumper and boots too........................


----------



## oldrusty (Sep 9, 2009)

Along with the new paint , wheels , and tires. I recessed two 4 inch light into the rear bumper and wired them in to work with the reverse lights. My electrical connections for the pump and plow lights were all getting pretty nasty looking, I rewired all the plow wiring through a roung pin tractor trailer style plug that i mounted into the front bumper. Now to remove the plow for the summer all I have to do is disconnect the battery cables and then unplug 1 plug and everything is ready to remove. Also replaced the old broken down vinyl bucket seats with a couple nice cloth buckets from a ford taurus.....much more comfy.....lol. I have many more pics but didnt want to bore everyone with a bunch of pics. I was just excited that nthis old rustbucket was shiny once again.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice job! Thumbs Up


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Can't recall the last time I saw such a nice commanche. Pretty rare sight these days. Looks great. You painted up the pump too...

MLG


----------



## oldrusty (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks.....its not quite as nice as it looks.... The bed on this thing is really done for. I welded some patches in it and figure it will be good for another year or two. Its a shame to, from the cab forward its solid as a rock. i figured a little paint was the least i could do considering the amount of money it makes me every winter.


----------

